# Not Happy with Amazon



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

While I'll probably always be an Amazon Prime member, I'm not happy with them right now. In less then a week 3 package will arrive late. 

First I get a monthly subscribe & save delivery of lindt chocolates. I've had this order setup for about 2 years, they've always send them 1 or 2 day shipping and between May-Oct they use chilled shipping, last month they send them 1 day shipping but forgot to use a chilled package so they arrived a giant melted mess, I called & got a refund and was told "we've made a note so it won't happen again". This months box was sent out on the 2nd & won't arrive till the 12th! I'm kinda afraid to see what it will look like when it gets here. I called as soon as I got the shipping notice & was told it was not sent chilled like it should have been, they added a free month to my prime & said to call back when I get it for a refund if its melted (which it will be I live in California), and again I was told "we've made a note so it won't happen again". Thats 2 bad monthly deliveries is a row for that item :/ 

I ordered 3 items I needed for my TV specifically because they would arrive Sunday (4th), it was supposed to be delivered by the new (to our area) Amazon delivery service. Sunday morning the tracking still said "Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier" so I called & the Amazon operator called the delivery part...they didn't have the package & no one knew where it was, after they put me on a three way call with delivery, the delivery guy 100% promised I would get the package Monday. I called again Monday after the package shows no movement, this person called delivery again & then told me they still don't have it & its a holiday, I told him I was told they would still deliver on the holiday, plus 1 item in that package had a Monday delivery date when I ordered it. He repeated his "they still don't have it & its a holiday" 2 more times so I demanded to speak to a supervisor. After being on the phone for a hour the supervisor agreed to overnight replacements for those 3 items. as of right now they should arrive on time (later today).

The lost package (as of right now it still says "Sept 3 2016: Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier") has 4 other orders in it, besides the 3 they sent replacements for. since those 4 items were ordered via subscribe & save they have till the 7th to deliver them. I can call on the 8th if it hasn't been delivered.

I am really tired of the "I'm sorry for your inconvenience" that they seems to repeat over & over multi times during the same call, just say it once & then help find a solution. Over the last week I've heard that statement 15 times, about 5 times during each call. I did get 1 free month of prime & a $10 promo credit  "for my inconvenience", but to get a real solution (replacements) I had to demand a supervisor. Something tells me I will have to call on the 8th for the other 4 items & again on the 12th to get a refund for the (sure to be) melted chocolate :/


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

Update my package issues: Over the last 4 days Amazon has sent out replacements for all the items in the missing package (Amazon officially declared it lost on the 7th). Today UPS delivers an Amazon package, as I go to open it I was thinking it was the Lindt Chocolates arriving early (that's the only UPS delivery I was expecting) after opening it I realized it was the missing package. As soon as I opened it I went on My Order page, it still said to be delivered by Amzn so I called, the person I talked to said it seems the person who packed my box sent it out to the wrong carrier & used the wrong speed (Ground) I was told I didn't need to return an of the items.

I'll find out Monday if the Chocolates survived the long shipping.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

We kinda have the opposite experience with Amazon Prime.  We order quite a few things off Amazon because we live in a rural area, sorta - more than nine or ten miles to town, and a small town so not a lot of stores and stock items. And, we track packages from the date of shipping - and it always arrives on time, maybe occasionally one day late.  We mostly order household stuff - like a tool, or a car part, or vacuum bags, clothes when we know the brand and fit - or other expendables that are not perishable.  Good luck generally so far, a couple years.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been a Prime member for around 10 years & this is the first time Amazon sent a package to me via the wrong shipper (to the point that Amazon itself didn't even have the tracking # or know where it was), I've had packages arrive late but only by 1 or 2 days tops, never a week.


----------

